# Seeking D&D Kalamar game in Stuttgart / Germany



## only2the_frontdoor (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi,

I'm playing D&D for slightly over 3 years. The last 5 months I've tried as an experiment to continue GM a group from our previous GM with a new campaign. The exoperiment collapsed. Now I'm looking for a group in the closer region of Stuttgart / Germany.

Bye,
only2the_frontdoor


----------



## Hellefire (Mar 20, 2005)

is that anywhere near the Polish border?


Aaron Blair
Foren Star


----------



## yennico (May 11, 2005)

No, Stuttgart is in the south-west of Germany. The border to Poland is in the east. 

yennico, who lives not in Stuttgart.


----------



## only2the_frontdoor (Jun 13, 2005)

Hellefire said:
			
		

> is that anywhere near the Polish border?
> 
> 
> Aaron Blair
> Foren Star




Sorry, that I didn't answer earlier. I just couldn't remember, that I was seeking here, too.

Stuttgart is the city of "Porsche" and "Mercedes Benz"  
It is a bit little bit away from the polish boarder. Maybe 650km.


----------

